
Python-Controlled Sprinkler System Wastes No Water - pitdesi
http://lifehacker.com/5861205/
======
tikhonj
Heh, imagine what this headline sounds like to somebody who isn't a
programmer.

Jokes aside, this is actually a very cool project and a perfect example of how
programming knowledge can improve everyday life.

